# Topics > Smart home > Unclassified home smart things >  Beagle sensors, Beagle Sense Inc., Ottawa, Ontario, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Beagle Sense Inc.

"Beagle: unleash a healthy home." on Indiegogo

----------


## Airicist

Beagle Sense: unleash a healthy home

Published on Oct 22, 2015




> Beagle Sense is smart home sensing made easy and affordable. Improve your health with Beagle sensors placed throughout your home.

----------

